# Amplificador RF FM 5W



## lsedr (May 28, 2010)

Estoy terminando este amplificador de rf fm de 5w. usa el NTE 348.

Me falta hacer L2, porque no encuentro la forma de ferrita como lo indica, 1.5mm o será un error????????? ayudenme con esta L2


----------



## tiago (May 28, 2010)

Esa bobina es parte de un filtro para que la RF no pase al circuito de alimentación.
Haz pruebas con ferritas de pequeña sección.He visto bobinas similares a la que te pide, en los amplificadores de TV de banda ancha y en las cajas de distribución de señal de antena en los edificios.No se decirte si es un error, pero el hilo recuerdo que es algo mas delgado 0'4 ó 0'3....   
Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 13, 2010)

Bueno intentare pero solo tengo ferritas como de 3 mm de diametro


----------



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

Para L2 te bastará con bobinar todas las espiras que puedas de hilo esmaltado de 0.8mm sobre una resistencia de carbon, de bajo valor y de la mayor potencia que encuentres,

Pero una cosa, *lsedr* ¿como le vas a poner el disipador al transistor, si tienes el perno (tuerca) del mismo lado que las bobinas?


----------



## lsedr (Jun 14, 2010)

si yo tengo  unos disipadores por aqui verticales


----------



## tiago (Jun 15, 2010)

¿Serviria ése mismo esquema para un  2N6081?
Lo malo es que sólo tengo una tuerca y creo que son especiales. Lo digo porque tengo varios transistores de éste encapsulado y sólo una tuerca ¿Alguien sabe de qué tipo son?.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 15, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Serviria ése mismo esquema para un  2N6081?
> Lo malo es que sólo tengo una tuerca y creo que son especiales. Lo digo porque tengo varios transistores de éste encapsulado y sólo una tuerca ¿Alguien sabe de qué tipo son?.
> 
> Saludos.



Si no encuentras la tuerca, te mando en un sobre la de un 2n6081 que tengo por ahí achicharrado.

Y sí, vale para un 2n6081, 82, 83, 84... lo único que cambia es la potencia de excitación y el consumo.


----------



## tiago (Jun 15, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> Si no encuentras la tuerca, te mando en un sobre la de un 2n6081 que tengo por ahí achicharrado.
> 
> Y sí, vale para un 2n6081, 82, 83, 84... lo único que cambia es la potencia de excitación y el consumo.



Gracias, pero no te molestes. Ya encontraré por ahí, tengo unas 15 - 18 piezas 6081 6080 y otros de algo mas de power, todos sin tuerca.

Voy a montar uno como el de Isedr, con 6081.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 15, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Gracias, pero no te molestes. Ya encontraré por ahí, tengo unas 15 - 18 piezas 6081 6080 y otros de algo mas de power, todos sin tuerca.
> 
> Voy a montar uno como el de Isedr, con 6081.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Me vendes un 6081 o 6082? ¡que no los encuentro aquí! Y antes de comprarlos por ebay, me fio más de un vendedor reputado.

Edito: me has hecho desempolvar el lineal que tengo montado con el 2n6081 quemado, lo hice hace un tiempecillo basándome en el esquema que propone lsedr.

Tiene algunas diferencias, como por ejemplo los condensadores de la línea de alimentación, están "desglosados" para reducir inductancias parásitas. Es decir, para conseguir 10n, por ejemplo se ponen dos de 4,7n y otro de 1n.

Funcionaba tan bien...


----------



## lsedr (Jun 15, 2010)

lo que yo no encuentro en mi area son los capacitores de 60 pf


----------



## joakiy (Jun 16, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> lo que yo no encuentro en mi area son los capacitores de 60 pf



No tienen por que ser de 60 pF, pueden ser superiores (lo cual dificultará un poco el ajuste) o inferiores, no tendrás problemas en eso. También se pueden separar y juntar las espiras de las bobinas para ajustar el circuito.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 17, 2010)

olle necesito la tuerca para el tornillo para colocar disipador aqui no las encuentro


----------



## joakiy (Jun 18, 2010)

Vaya... la que tenía ya está adjudicada  a ver si hay suerte....


----------



## tiago (Jun 18, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> olle necesito la tuerca para el tornillo para colocar disipador aqui no las encuentro



Ni ahí ni en ningun sitio, son tuercas especiales que no vas a encontrar en comercios de ferreteria y similares. Debes dirigirte a comercios de electronica que vendan ése tipo de transistores y que te quieran vender una. El problema es general en todas partes.
Yo me pasé buen tiempo buscando tuercas de éstas y al final no he coseguido ninguna, me han dicho que me podrían pedir, pero que tenía que ser cierta cantidad, yo sólo buscaba 3 o 4.
Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 18, 2010)

Se me ocurre que puedes usar una clema lo suficientemente gruesa para que entre el vástago del transistor:



Es un modo de hacer presión entre la superficie del transistor y el disipador.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 28, 2010)

ok, aqui encontre una tuerca estare metiendole fuego a mi RF power


----------



## joakiy (Jun 28, 2010)

Cuéntanos como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 5, 2010)

Bueno lo conecte y funciona pero no se calienta NADA que extraño!!!! 
le coloque disipador.


----------



## yoluismi (Jul 28, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Gracias, pero no te molestes. Ya encontraré por ahí, tengo unas 15 - 18 piezas 6081 6080 y otros de algo mas de power, todos sin tuerca.
> 
> Voy a montar uno como el de Isedr, con 6081.
> 
> Saludos.



hola, soy un chico que va iniciar estudios en ingenieria electronica, y llevo tiempo queriendo montar un transmisor de fm que vi y que uno de mis tios me recomendo (tiene el modulo de electronica y electricidad) y en el circuito se emplea el 2n6081, y me gustaria saber de donde es usted, y en el caso de que fuera de españa, si estaria dispuesto a facilitarme uno o dos transistores de estos, y en el caso en que aceptara me gustaria saber por cuanto me los venderia, esque por mi zona o no los encuentro o son excesivamente caros
muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## tiago (Jul 28, 2010)

yoluismi dijo:


> hola, soy un chico que va iniciar estudios en ingenieria electronica, y llevo tiempo queriendo montar un transmisor de fm que vi y que uno de mis tios me recomendo (tiene el modulo de electronica y electricidad) y en el circuito se emplea el 2n6081, y me gustaria saber de donde es usted, y en el caso de que fuera de españa, si estaria dispuesto a facilitarme uno o dos transistores de estos, y en el caso en que aceptara me gustaria saber por cuanto me los venderia, esque por mi zona o no los encuentro o son excesivamente caros
> muchas gracias desde ya



Que tal. Si, estoy en España.

No me queda ya mas que una o dos piezas de éste transistor que me las reservo para mí.

Tengo algún otro, pero se excitan con mas potencia. 

Aqui tienes el transistor:http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=2n6081&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Aunque en España, que yo sepa, los puedes conseguir en Elheca, que está en Valencia.
Creo que vendian dos piezas al precio de una,porque quieren librarse de éstos componentes antiguos. Yo los obtuve allí tiempo atras. Consúltales, tienen página web.
Estoy seguro que aún les quedan.

Saludos.


----------



## yoluismi (Jul 28, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Que tal. Si, estoy en España.
> 
> No me queda ya mas que una o dos piezas de éste transistor que me las reservo para mí.
> 
> ...




Buenas de nuevo, ¿tienes alguna lista o imagenes de aquellos que te queden con ese tipo de encapsulado? esque sino me gustaria uno de ese tipo para ralizar un amplificador rf, ya que tengo una pequeña emisora de fm que alcanza unos 100-200 con una antena de coche colocada al lado de la antena de la television y queria intentar comunicarme con mi tio que esta en un pueblo a unos 3-4km
Otra cosa, por si te tuviera que preguntar algo asi un poco mas de electronica y eso, agregam al msn Voy a tener problemas@forosdeelectronica.com si no respeto las reglas
  muchas gracias


----------



## yoluismi (Jul 30, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Gracias, pero no te molestes. Ya encontraré por ahí, tengo unas 15 - 18 piezas 6081 6080 y otros de algo mas de power, todos sin tuerca.
> 
> Voy a montar uno como el de Isedr, con 6081.
> 
> Saludos.



¿No tendras por casualidad el 2n6084?, esque me confundi y te dije el 2n6081


----------



## tiago (Jul 30, 2010)

6084 no tengo.
En cuanto tenga acceso a los transistores te diré cuales son los que tengo.
Pero ya te digo que en Elheca los vendian de ésta serie bastante baratos.

Saludos.


----------



## fliper 2011 (Nov 25, 2010)

no tienen el diagrama de amplicador de 5w


----------



## lsedr (Dic 12, 2010)

fliper 2011 dijo:


> no tienen el diagrama de amplicador de 5w




al principio de este post


----------



## tiago (Dic 12, 2010)

Por cierto, para L2, las medidas coinciden totalmente con las bobinas que hay en los sintonizadores de televisión. Esos que van enlatados con un monton de pines en un lateral.
O sea que en la descripción del esquema no hay ningun error.

Dejo una foto junto a un transistor para que se aprecie el tamaño.Quitando algunas vueltas obtenemos lo que se pide.

Saludos.


----------

